# Betting Blogger Picks thread



## bettingblogger (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm fairly new to this forum but I may add some picks to this thread as time goes on.

First pick!

*NFL: Philadelphia Eagles -3 over Seattle Seahawks*


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, good luck!


----------

